# From Davy Jones Locker- what is the story?



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

So, what is the story of this piece recently found...any creative concepts of what it is and how it become to be as per the photo:


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's obviously a locomotive chassis. Looks like battery acid leaked all over it. Pretty corroded!!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Transatlantic Express!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks more like it was in salt water from the combination of rust on the steel and the bluish deposits usually associated with copper or brass.. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SteamPunk SubMariner....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

singleclickdupe


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Perhaps the model is a victim of a fire and its metallurgies reaction to fire fighting measures…. Or it’s the victim of a flood or like anomally!
Michael


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it one of Jon Kling's fire destroyed locomotives?


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Charles, 

Is that a NYC Hudson? Looks like Baker valve gear and those two brake cylinders are in the same position as on a Hudson. And if the run gear looks like that, I can only imagine what the boiler and gear looks like.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope. The closer I look at the photo, it's not a Hudson.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know what it is but you got your work cut out for you on that repair.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it one of Jon Kling's fire destroyed locomotives? 
It might be one of them, but not the one he runs in his wrecker train.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Carl 

Can't be one of John's engines.... it is not narrow gauge.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is probably a lend-lease engine that was on a ship sunk during the war!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a narrow gauge(see the counter weights) live steam someone started years ago, but left it in the basement and it got flooded. Hurricane Sandy maybe?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 

You are looking at the chassis on the flat car. That is NOT the same engine as in the first picture. I have seen BOTH of these personally and actually know what locomotive is in the first picture. A hint... it is 1:32 standard gauge electric.. not live steam. 

The engine chassis on the flat car IS IN FACT the remains of an Accucraft live steam locomotive found in the rubble after Jon's house fire.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Jim, thanks. I hope the mystery is solved soon and the story that goes with both pictures.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and the story that goes with both pictures. 
As Jim said "IS IN FACT the remains of an Accucraft live steam locomotive found in the rubble after Jon's house fire". Jon uses it on his wrecker train - and very effective it is too. 

Looks more like it was in salt water from the combination of rust on the steel and the bluish deposits usually associated with copper or brass.. 
That's what I thought when I saw it - and that ruled out Jon's loco(s). 

A hint... it is 1:32 standard gauge electric.. not live steam 
I thought 'electric' [even though this is the *Live Steam* Forum. That flat plate between the frames doesn't look like anything you find on a steamer. 
And scanning through the photos of Aster locos, I'd have to say: Berkshire. Though I didn't look at them all. ;-)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

No electric Asters in many years.. at least North American prototypes. 
They did an electric K4, Hudson [incl Commodore Vanderbilt], Daylight, and Big Boy....no Berkshire. 

Another HINT.. It is NOT an Aster or Accucraft


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Apr 2013 03:41 PM 
and the story that goes with both pictures. 
As Jim said "IS IN FACT the remains of an Accucraft live steam locomotive found in the rubble after Jon's house fire". Jon uses it on his wrecker train - and very effective it is too. 

Looks more like it was in salt water from the combination of rust on the steel and the bluish deposits usually associated with copper or brass.. 
That's what I thought when I saw it - and that ruled out Jon's loco(s). 

A hint... it is 1:32 standard gauge electric.. not live steam 
I thought 'electric' [even though this is the *Live Steam* Forum. That flat plate between the frames doesn't look like anything you find on a steamer. 
And scanning through the photos of Aster locos, I'd have to say: Berkshire. Though I didn't look at them all. ;-) 


The rehab will be another conversion of electric to "live steam" thus the post in the forum.... thus I am not in the "dog house" (another clue).


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is an electric model. 
It is 1:32 mainline prototype. 
It is not an Aster or Accucraft. 
.... 
It looks as if effected by corrosion by salt, chlorine, acid etc. 
It looks as if it has some weed growth on the side gear. Walschaerts by the look of it. 
It looks to have drivers that are resistant to corrosion, perhaps stainless steel. The flanges are not that deep. 
It looks to have brake cylinders and springs that have resistance to corrosion, perhaps plastic. 
It has fresh green 'juice' below it so it may have recently been submerged or washed down. 

Still scratching head... 
Andrew


----------



## jmp (Oct 4, 2008)

Samhongsa N&W J ?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By jmp on 07 Apr 2013 09:26 PM 
Samhongsa N&W J ?


I think you just won a fish!

Click image, zoom in and check the detail on the prototype: 



I found your picture Charles, I knew I should have studied your posts...
So why did you throw it in the ocean?


















Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

N & W J 611 is correct found in Davy Jones locker...needing some extensive rehab work. Seems the brass (no plastic on the locomotive) is in good shape, front drivers will not move at this point in the evaluation (either bearings or cross head/guides). Will need to be stripped and rebuilt. Definitely a long term project.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I was contacted by someone with "a bunch of Ga 1 brass". Family member had recently passed. Photos and a list were sent. Most items had suffered SERIOUS neglect. Charles and I made the trip to the home where this equipment was located. NOT a pretty sight. We let the other engines go as they were in some cases, worse than the J. We took the rolling stock as most can be restored without monumental effort. There are trucks on J&M Pullman cars that look WORSE than the J even though the bodies will need cosmetic restoration. However, I have one piece that is probably a "total rebuild". I will post a photo later. 

AND NO, we did not pay a lot of money. I would have rather found everything in excellent condition and paid more money. 

Moral of the story. Do not leave your trains on the floor in the basement... ever. AND don't let your cats decide to show their displeasure with you for not emptying their box....


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I heard and from what I know about where these were picked up. They are the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy and the result of much salt water.??


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

That is NOT CORRECT. There was no flooding of this property during the hurricane. There was NO salt water. Read my last post carefully and you will see from whence the acid corrosion comes. A good "smell test" provided the answer. 
EDIT
In all fairness to Jason, when I first saw the photos, and not knowing where in NYC the stuff was located, we originally theorized that the water damage might have been flooding from the storm. When we got to the home, it was explained exactly how a smaill amount of water had gotten in the room from a drainage issue, but the water depth was probably about 1/2 inch. The corrosive effects came from unhappy animals.

Please use this as an example of how NOT to treat your trains.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dr. Rivet, 
Did ya notice whats hanging off the tender in Garrat's Proto pic of the J ? A Canteen or water tender... N and W used them to avoid an uphill start after a water stop. A's and J's had 'em. 

Regarding the corrosion ... my cat has been warned! 

John


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

I am hoping that the Accucraft version of the J will have the aux tank as an option.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I guess you better be nice to your new cat, he may leave you a present...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

My stuff is not where Calvin can "mark" it. I empty the box in the breezeway every day. He is adjusting to the fact that he will not be fed before 7:00 AM no matter how much he fusses, and the train stuff seems to be a curiosity. I will bring the "Aster disaster" cabin car to CF.


----------

